# Shop your way



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

You may as well sign up...You get $2.00 per ride given..... sears is their biggest partner


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm signed up.
It shows I have about $120.

Haven't tried to redeem yet, so can't confirm that it really works. Only that it really says you're making money.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm signed up.
> All shows I have about $120.
> 
> Haven't tried to redeem yet, so can't confirm that it really works. Only that it really says you're making money.


It does....they don't even jack the price up to compensate


----------



## CC SalesVP (Oct 24, 2017)

This is an exciting partnership we have entered into with Sears...a beloved and respected retailer. Just another way Uber rewards our driver-partners like the superstars they are.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> This is an exciting partnership we have entered into with Sears...a beloved and respected retailer. Just another way Uber rewards our driver-partners like the superstars they are.


HEY HEY HEY!

Where ya been kid?

Things been a little dead. Actually looking forward to your trolling!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> You may as well sign up...You get $2.00 per ride given..... sears is their biggest partner


Must be a scam like most of their extended warranties.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

unPat said:


> Must be a scam like most of their extended warranties.


Yes because something being given to. you for something you are already doing is a scam


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You better hurry before Sears goes under.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> You better hurry before Sears goes under.


There Are other partners


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> There Are other partners


Is there a link?


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Awesome! I'm all about the Nicki Minaj clothing line.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Is there a link?


App....


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

So it really does seem legit guys. 
And nothing to lose. Not risking anything. 

Download the app and register like you would any other app. 
Somewhere there you’ll find an option to link your Uber account. You don’t even have to do this. There’s other ways to earn points. 

But once you link it then you do nothing else. 

I’ve done nothing and have accrued over $100. 
I think I get weekly email updates. 

Haven’t tried to spend them because if it works, I want a little more to get something nice. 

If it doesn’t work then this message is actually the most time I’ve wasted on this app.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> So it really does seem legit guys.
> And nothing to lose. Not risking anything.
> 
> Download the app and register like you would any other app.
> ...


I think the CIA just opened a file on you.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Haven't tried to spend them because if it works, I want a little more to get something nice.


Something nice? From Sears?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Something nice? From Sears?


Sure. They have tools, grills, ping pong tables, etc etc.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Something nice? From Sears?


Maybe they carry those Lyft jackets with the logo removed.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Alright here's an example for you non believers.

Juggalo9er is trying to help you guys and is getting no love.

Here's how much Ive earned just driving Uber 
I had more but I think you lose it of you don't use it. 








Here's two things I'm considering getting. 
I can actually get that power washer for under $1


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> You may as well sign up...You get $2.00 per ride given..... sears is their biggest partner


It's hard to believe there are no strings attached with uber involved.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> It's hard to believe there are no strings attached with uber involved.


Uber just partnered with them. 
But it's not ubers app



1.5xorbust said:


> It's hard to believe there are no strings attached with uber involved.


If there's one thing Uber is good at its throwing money at things that don't directly affect driving.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Uber just partnered with them.
> But it's not ubers app


But we get a $2 credit with each ride?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> But we get a $2 credit with each ride?


I think so. Haven't tracked it and actually been driving very little lately.
But they do expire. So really I can't save up that much.
I think what they want is for me to buy things I don't need, use points for partial payments and payoff the rest.


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> But we get a $2 credit with each ride?


I just signed up and it said UP TO $100 for driving. I wonder if your points are capped?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I have over $100 atm, see my screenshot.

I might just order something so we can get to the bottom of this. 

gonna take one for the team.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I have over $100 atm, see my screenshot.
> 
> I might just order something so we can get to the bottom of this.
> 
> gonna take one for the team.


Get the pantsuit and the weed whacker. Post pics.

I remember when I wanted the original red white and black Air Jordans and the Sears sales rep persuaded my mom to get the Sears brand hi tops instead. Now I want to go find him in his nursing home and punch him in the throat.

This was a repressed memory until now. Whelp, at least my therapist will be happy about this.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Alright here's an example for you non believers.
> 
> Juggalo9er is trying to help you guys and is getting no love.
> 
> ...


Don't get an electric pressure washer bro. It's useless and the equivalent of placing your thumb over the end of the hose. Get a gas operated one. I just picked one up from Lowe's 300$, it's Troy bilt.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

CC SalesVP said:


> This is an exciting partnership we have entered into with Sears...a beloved and respected retailer. Just another way Uber rewards our driver-partners like the superstars they are.


I think you meant a beloved and respected company that's facing bankruptcy in Sears, partnering with a non respected, badly ran company that hasn't showed a profit ever with a future that kinda looks like bankruptcy ......it sounds like a great marriage and what a reward until chapter 7 hits.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> Don't get an electric pressure washer bro. It's useless and the equivalent of placing your thumb over the end of the hose. Get a gas operated one. I just picked one up from Lowe's 300$, it's Troy bilt.





Saltyoldman said:


> Don't get an electric pressure washer bro. It's useless and the equivalent of placing your thumb over the end of the hose. Get a gas operated one. I just picked one up from Lowe's 300$, it's Troy bilt.


Thanks for the tip.

Gonna wait for today's rides to update then I think I'm getting a trampoline so I can put in the front yard, like a true UBER driver.


----------



## QbanMike305 (Jan 4, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I have over $100 atm, see my screenshot.
> 
> I might just order something so we can get to the bottom of this.
> 
> gonna take one for the team.


I had $120 on SYW last night. I woke up this morning to a wooping $78. When I checked the points history it shows the deducted points as "returned items".


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

JoshInReno said:


> I just signed up and it said UP TO $100 for driving. I wonder if your points are capped?


The fine print says you can earn up to $100 every 3 months and up to $400 per year.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> The fine print says you can earn up to $100 every 3 months and up to $400 per year.


Sorry its only $100...vs $0


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Sorry its only $100...vs $0


Dude, I'm not criticizing. I'm signed up. It seems like a good deal to me.

I also can't pass up an opportunity for some Sears related humor.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Dude, I'm not criticizing. I'm signed up. It seems like a good deal to me.
> 
> I also can't pass up an opportunity for some Sears related humor.


I was a shop your way member and had four dollars there....I merged up with my Uber account, I'll buy something.

Did you see the info they get though...basically everything while your on app.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I was a shop your way member and had four dollars there....I merged up with my Uber account, I'll buy something.
> 
> Did you see the info they get though...basically everything while your on app.


Nothing that uber would not already sell in a heart beat to profit off you


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Nothing that uber would not already sell in a heart beat to profit off you


Very true....they probably already sold it to shop your way before we signed up... lol

Think lyft has something with Amazon and the really nice discount on the membership they sell for free shipping and streaming shows.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I signed up and yes you get the points. It's easy. Then you just use them to shop online at Kmart or Sears.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Alright guys. I did it. Seemed to work.
Ordered 3 items. 2 kitchen items and one kids.

My total was $87








2 of the 3 items I was able to get free shipping.
But the kids item cheapest option was $7 shipping. I was ok with that.
Now my total is $101 with shipping and tax.









Once at checkout, before I entered my credit card I clicked option to redeem points.
Now my total went down to $7.









My order has been placed. I received confirmation email.
Pretty simple. Gonna get a few things we will use and only paid $7

So if you were skeptical, just do it. Do yourself the favor.
Download app, link it to Uber and just let it sit there like I did.

Apparently I'm getting $40 for placing this order, so I'm sure I'll be ordering more things soon.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Alright guys. I did it. Seemed to work.
> Ordered 3 items. 2 kitchen items and one kids.
> 
> My total was $87
> ...


I hope one of those items was a new phone charger.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I hope one of those items was a new phone charger.


haha.
You can see it getting lower every screenshot


----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

In my area, it was points for every trip, then $100 in points after 100 trips, up to a total max points of $400. Rules vary by state...Some had max of $1,000. I remember I had to call because the points didn't show up. Shop your way fixed right away.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Almost $94 in 3 days. They have Shop your way max shipping for a year for $39 and you get a 90 day trial.

Not sure how much you can earn a month and when they expire.


----------



## Xeverrer (Jan 31, 2017)

The link I used seemed to say "Rider program" -- some of you seem to be talking about drivers ?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/earn-up-to-425-in-points-from-ubering.236504/

Hey Uber drivers,

My name is Elizabeth Bauer-Fleming, I work for _Shop Your Way_ and I am an Uber driver and it is time to let the secret out of the bag to let you know about a partnership between these two companies. *Uber drivers nationwide are able to receive rewards for driving, CASHBACK in points from Shop Your Way and discounts at Sears Auto Center for doing what we already do - drive! *

It is super simple, I will tell you the how in a minute, first here is the why&#8230;The other day I went to start my car to pick up a pax and guess what, my battery was DEAD. Not good for my business that day - the lucky thing for me was that because I was earning rewards from SYW for previous trips I had taken, I could go to the Sears Auto Center and use my CASHBACK in points towards the purchase of my new Diehard Battery. While I was waiting for my car - I shopped and got this. Not only do I have a new battery I also have a beautiful spotless car that will help me get better tips (I hope haha).

Hopefully I am not the only one out there who knows about this&#8230;.if you have already linked your accounts I want to hear your thoughts. Do you use it? Do you like it? Oh, I also get to buy things I love&#8230; not just things I need (Diehard battery) - I also got these cute shoesfrom Land's End. Super comfy for driving. But now I am getting ahead of myself - I really want to tell you how you can get be a part of these rewards for your Uber driving too!

*The rewards in a nutshell:*

$2 CASHBACK in points every uber trip you complete. Up to $100 every 3 months which means up to $400 a year
50% off oil changes at Sears Auto Centers and 30% CASHBACK in points for labor on other services
*
You already know what Uber is. You are wondering what Shop Your Way is and where you can shop?*










_Shop Your Way_ is a loyalty and e-commerce platform that's partnered with Sears, Kmart, and Land's End. You can use our website (www.shopyourway.com) or stores to purchase so many things you want with points. We have everyday stuff like electronics, tools, furniture, or clothes and more. We've also got a lot of reputable brands such as DieHard, Kenmore, and Craftsman.

*Next of course is how do I make this CASHBACK in points thing happen?*
Click this LINK. Connect your Uber Partner account with _Shop Your Way_. Drive. Collect CASHBACK in points. Get cool stuff from _Shop Your Way_. BOOM.

*Now, a little more details on reward points*

*For existing Uber drivers*
Sing up and you get up to $400 CASHBACK in points per year:

● You get $2 CASHBACK in points per trip that you give
● You can get up to $100 CASHBACK in points over a 3-month period, so that makes it up to $400 in points over a one year period
● Remember: Points expire 2 months later

It's a very easy gain because most drivers will quickly hit the maximum $100 CASHBACK in points within three months as long as they do 50 trips. So it's like you have free _Shop Your Way_ gift card of $100 every quarter.

*For new Uber drivers *
_Shop Your Way_ even has their own driver sign on bonus with Uber. If you sign up to drive for Uber by using _Shop Your Way_s link, you'll get up to $425 CASHBACK in points:

● You get $25 CASHBACK in points after completing the first trip
● You get $15 CASHBACK in points for every additional 5 trips until the 99th trip
● You get $100 CASHBACK in points after your 100th trip (the first 100 trips must be completed within 45 days, which should be easy for many drivers)
● Remember: These points expire 2 months later

*How you can check these points*
You can check your points when you log into your _Shop Your Way_ account. Sign up once and make sure to sync your Uber driver account with _Shop Your Way_. Once logged in, click on your profile and "My Points".










*Sears Auto Center Discounts *
Another great perk is that when you sign up for this program as an Uber driver, you also get pretty good discounts at Sears Auto Centers.

● You get 50% off all oil changes
● You get 30% CASHBACK in points on labor charges for all other services

Happy Ubering and Shopping!

* Refer to our website for terms and conditions: https://www.shopyourway.com/uber/driverterms


----------



## Filinator13 (Apr 7, 2017)

I signed up when I had to unexpectedly get new tires at a sears. Ended up with a bunch of points that I bought some tools and an older Samsung Tablet with. That was back in July. I recently started driving with uber again and checked my account 2 weeks ago and had just over $100 worth of points available to use. Since it was my nephew's birthday, I ended up spending it on Minecraft stuff for him. Program is legit, just limited options and time to spend it on. Can use in a local Sears or Kmart.


----------



## Whistler (Jul 5, 2016)

unPat said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/earn-up-to-425-in-points-from-ubering.236504/
> 
> My name is Elizabeth Bauer-Fleming, I work for _Shop Your Way_ and I am an Uber driver.


Hey unPat - is there still some kind of extra for Sears card holders in regards to being a passenger ? IIRC had a pax once who said he was getting a 3$ credit towards Sears stuff (or something like that???)

Also does anyone know if Sears Auto Dept reports info to CarFax ?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Whistler said:


> Hey unPat - is there still some kind of extra for Sears card holders in regards to being a passenger ? IIRC had a pax once who said he was getting a 3$ credit towards Sears stuff (or something like that???)
> 
> Also does anyone know if Sears Auto Dept reports info to CarFax ?


What are you worried about getting reported


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Whistler said:


> Hey unPat - is there still some kind of extra for Sears card holders in regards to being a passenger ? IIRC had a pax once who said he was getting a 3$ credit towards Sears stuff (or something like that???)
> 
> Also does anyone know if Sears Auto Dept reports info to CarFax ?


It's $2 per ride for riders.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

CC SalesVP said:


> This is an exciting partnership we have entered into with Sears...a beloved and respected retailer. Just another way Uber rewards our driver-partners like the superstars they are.


? is Sears still in Biz?



dctcmn said:


> Get the pantsuit and the weed whacker. Post pics.
> 
> I remember when I wanted the original red white and black Air Jordans and the Sears sales rep persuaded my mom to get the Sears brand hi tops instead. Now I want to go find him in his nursing home and punch him in the throat.
> 
> This was a repressed memory until now. Whelp, at least my therapist will be happy about this.


ROFLMAO


----------



## Whistler (Jul 5, 2016)

Juggalo9er said:


> What are you worried about getting reported


Uh lots of places report into to CarFax... if you want your insurance to double then don't worry about it.

At some point the insurance companies won't be double dipping by charging us for miles we're already covered for by Uber/Lyft, but until then ...



unPat said:


> It's $2 per ride for riders.


Do you have a link to that ? I couldn't find anything on the Sears.com credit card pages. Thanks.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Whistler said:


> Uh lots of places report into to CarFax... if you want your insurance to double then don't worry about it.
> 
> At some point the insurance companies won't be double dipping by charging us for miles we're already covered for by Uber/Lyft, but until then ...
> 
> Do you have a link to that ? I couldn't find anything on the Sears.com credit card pages. Thanks.


USAA...e ven if it doubled I still couldn't complain


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

CC SalesVP said:


> This is an exciting partnership we have entered into with Sears...a beloved and respected retailer. Just another way Uber rewards our driver-partners like the superstars they are.


I actually went to Sears after the longest time, as I remember going to Sears as a kid, it looked pretty grim in there, half the shelves were empty, it looked like the place got raided after the zombie apocalypse


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Gift cards can be purchased through shop your way.... credit card hack as well.... those pesky minimum spend bonuses for promotional purposes.... this clears those up as well.... what do I know though.. Only have a bachelor's In business and a very sadistic mind set


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

I got my eye on this sweet bidet. Dual temp!


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I just signed up, but cant find how/where to link to my Der Uber account.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

I signed up last year. Got a 1099 for points ($) redeemed.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Rickshaw said:


> I signed up last year. Got a 1099 for points ($) redeemed.


Proof....


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

I wonder if the points can be applied to pay for the 50% off oil changes?


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mine stopped at $184.60 for some reason....NOT getting credit for past weeks



possibledriver said:


> I wonder if the points can be applied to pay for the 50% off oil changes?


Look at the ratings for the sears oil changes....even at 50% off I'll stick to my penzoil 10min oil change. Seen some bad stuff for local review here.



IERide said:


> I just signed up, but cant find how/where to link to my Der Uber account.


From the shop your way app, click the crown and you'll see a uber box


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I was on the web-site, not on the app.. I found it - but it was buried pretty well..


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

IERide , What is the link? We still have a Sears and a Sears Auto Center and I am happy to find avenues for more of these points if they dish them out to drivers. Hell, I buy Christmas presents at Sears. "Mrs. Dammit Mazzacane" received a full Craftsman wrench set (which she _*liked*_ btw) and I got her jewelry from Sears.

I have no idea how this company isn't running itself into the ground with this Shop Your Way program though. (Once walked out of a Kmart with $200 worth of stuff paid for with Shop Your Way points earned from buying Kenmore appliances in the past... I think the dishwasher got me those points.)


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> IERide , What is the link?


https://www.shopyourway.com/


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Just went to sears outlet and got a killer table and chairs for my man den room.....used all my points that seemed like they capped off at $184.60 on the app......payed $32 cash for a nice original $365 table they whacked down price to move..... Thank you shop your way!!!!!!

Make sure you spend those points are they start taking them away again after a month.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Just went to sears outlet and got a killer table and chairs for my man den room.....used all my points that seemed like they capped off at $184.60 on the app......payed $32 cash for a nice original $365 table they whacked down price to move..... Thank you shop your way!!!!!!
> 
> Make sure you spend those points are they start taking them away again after a month.


I need those chairs for the next time I'm babysitting my nieces and nephews, but still want to enjoy my dinner.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 216335
> Just went to sears outlet and got a killer table and chairs for my man den room.....used all my points that seemed like they capped off at $184.60 on the app......payed $32 cash for a nice original $365 table they whacked down price to move..... Thank you shop your way!!!!!!
> 
> Make sure you spend those points are they start taking them away again after a month.


 Nice final price


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

unPat said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/earn-up-to-425-in-points-from-ubering.236504/
> 
> Hey Uber drivers,
> 
> ...


I connected my accounts weeks ago and have given hundreds of rides since then but no points. What gives?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

JoshInReno said:


> I connected my accounts weeks ago and have given hundreds of rides since then but no points. What gives?


Maybe you Didn't actually connect them


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> I need those chairs for the next time I'm babysitting my nieces and nephews, but still want to enjoy my dinner.


I just put in my den room and ate Chinese dinner on it.....give it an A+++


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 216488
> 
> 
> I just put in my den room and ate Chinese dinner on it.....give it an A+++


Awesome! Now you just need a puppy, kitten or small child under one of the chairs to complete the look.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Nice final price


Yes it was..... when I picked up the table with a truck today the manager said thank you for buying it because his wife was going to get next week after they dropped the price down..lol



dctcmn said:


> Awesome! Now you just need a puppy, kitten or small child under one of the chairs to complete the look.[/QUOTE


LOL


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> View attachment 216488
> 
> 
> I just put in my den room and ate Chinese dinner on it.....give it an A+++


I would have gone Italian for the first meal.

What a shame.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I would have gone Italian for the first meal.
> 
> What a shame.


I was so hungry and they deliver quick...I ordered when I left truck rental place and bam...fifteen minutes to the door, beef and broccoli with two steamed white rice....lol

We need to post pics here on what we spend the points on for the future


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Maybe you Didn't actually connect them


It shows connected. And it has shown connected since the beginning.

That's why I'm asking is because I don't know what else to do.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

JoshInReno said:


> It shows connected. And it has shown connected since the beginning.
> 
> That's why I'm asking is because I don't know what else to do.


there's a support 800 number to call....I haven't had a chance, but I'm calling them Monday and asking why mine capped at $184....Don't email, they are like Uber and never respond!!!


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

I just started and have $82 so far built up. Is it an honest $82 or is it something where I go to buy an item and it turns out I only really have $4 credit with them?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> I just started and have $82 so far built up. Is it an honest $82 or is it something where I go to buy an item and it turns out I only really have $4 credit with them?


 It's the full amount... but a set of tools


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> I just started and have $82 so far built up. Is it an honest $82 or is it something where I go to buy an item and it turns out I only really have $4 credit with them?


Is the real deal money... All you have to do is bring up the bar code thing from app at register and they scan it, you'll get full amount of money you have taken off the price.

Hit the little crown part at bottom of the app and it brings up your scan code for register.....happy shopping!!!!


----------



## Phantomshark (Jan 21, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> there's a support 800 number to call....I haven't had a chance, but I'm calling them Monday and asking why mine capped at $184....Don't email, they are like Uber and never respond!!!


You may have reached your limit of $100 in a 3 month period. Might start accruing again once the 3 months is over.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Is the real deal money... All you have to do is bring up the bar code thing from app at register and they scan it, you'll get full amount of money you have taken off the price.
> 
> Hit the little crown part at bottom of the app and it brings up your scan code for register.....happy shopping!!!!


at sears stores only, correct?


----------



## cougarman (Oct 18, 2016)

SpongemanGreg said:


> at sears stores only, correct?


Or KMART


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> at sears stores only, correct?


It's Sears...Sears outlet stores and Kmart. Those outlets have some serious nice fridge selections, like hundreds of real nice stuff. They even sell canoes, snow blowers, outdoor furniture, tool boxes...etc.



Phantomshark said:


> You may have reached your limit of $100 in a 3 month period. Might start accruing again once the 3 months is over.


Ohh thanks man....that's probably why it capped off


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

I used my points towards services at Sears Auto Center. Took my car in last Sunday for a full synthetic oil change, coolant exchange, brake fluid flush and power steering flush. Paid $144 plus tax after using my points.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Do the points expire?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Hagong said:


> Do the points expire?


They do. Look under rewards in the app.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

unPat said:


> They do. Look under rewards in the app.


How is the expiration date determined?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Hagong said:


> How is the expiration date determined?


Maybe 90 days or 120 days after you earn them.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

streetkings01 said:


> I used my points towards services at Sears Auto Center. Took my car in last Sunday for a full synthetic oil change, coolant exchange, brake fluid flush and power steering flush. Paid $144 plus tax after using my points.


Brake fluid flush...what in the ever loving you got screwed auto services


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Brake fluid flush...what in the ever loving you got screwed auto services


What are you talking about? I paid $144 for synthetic oil change, coolant flush, power steering flush and brake fluid flush. I just purchased the car last week........I like to get all the fluids changed after purchasing a car.

I've owned over 30+ cars and 6 motorcycles in my lifetime.........I'd like to think I know a thing or two about cars.

Lol........there's always "that guy" no matter what service you get done will come on the forums and tell you that you got screwed just because once upon a time they got screwed over. Go that way bruh ---------->


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

streetkings01 said:


> What are you talking about? I paid $144 for synthetic oil change, coolant flush, power steering flush and brake fluid flush. I just purchased the car last week........I like to get all the fluids changed after purchasing a car.
> 
> I've owned over 30+ cars and 6 motorcycles in my lifetime.........I'd like to think I know a thing or two about cars.
> 
> Lol........there's always "that guy" no matter what service you get done will come on the forums and tell you that you got screwed just because once upon a time they got screwed over. Go that way bruh ---------->


 Actually that's not the case at all. I do all my own repairs down to engine changes...I don't like to hear about other people getting screwed. The only justifiable reason to have power steering and brake fluid flushed would be contamination.... which the chance odd of both being in this condition are 0. Sorry you know better though, like the people who pay for engine flushes only to have their motor blow
....btw I pay as follows
Synthetic Mobil 1 change with Mobil 1 filter....29.99 do it myself
Coolant..... around 25 for new coolant after power flush.... Sorry 6 motorcycles gives you better knowledge


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

streetkings01 said:


> I've owned over 30+ cars and 6 motorcycles in my lifetime.........I'd like to think I know a thing or two about cars.


Unless you're 300 years old, owning that many vehicles suggests you don't actually know much about maintaining cars.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Unless you're 300 years old, owning that many vehicles suggests you don't actually know much about maintaining cars.


Actually it means I do.........it just means I don't fall in love with cars. I buy them, fix them up, drive them until they fill their purpose ......then sell them.

Currently I own a 2011 Audi A5, 2005 Nissan Quest(Uber mobile) & 2008 Toyota Avalon.

Just last week I sold my 2005 Prius & 03 Town Car. I definitely know a thing or 2 about cars.



Juggalo9er said:


> Actually that's not the case at all. I do all my own repairs down to engine changes...I don't like to hear about other people getting screwed. The only justifiable reason to have power steering and brake fluid flushed would be contamination.... which the chance odd of both being in this condition are 0. Sorry you know better though, like the people who pay for engine flushes only to have their motor blow
> ....btw I pay as follows
> Synthetic Mobil 1 change with Mobil 1 filter....29.99 do it myself
> Coolant..... around 25 for new coolant after power flush.... Sorry 6 motorcycles gives you better knowledge


That's good for you......how I choose to spend my money shouldn't concern you. If changing my power steering fluid and brake fluid gives me piece of mind then that's the only thing that matters........not the opinion of some random dude on a message board.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

streetkings01 said:


> Actually it means I do.........it just means I don't fall in love with cars. I buy them, fix them up, drive them until they fill their purpose ......then sell them.
> 
> Currently I own a 2011 Audi A5, 2005 Nissan Quest(Uber mobile) & 2008 Toyota Avalon.
> 
> ...


Glad you like wasting your money.... did the prius need a battery fluid flush......btw I was not being rude I was being honest waste of money


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

streetkings01 said:


> I buy them, fix them up, drive them until they fill their purpose ......then sell them.


This statement is incompatible with this statement...



streetkings01 said:


> What are you talking about? I paid $144 for synthetic oil change, coolant flush, power steering flush and brake fluid flush.


If YOU fixed them up, you'd be doing this work yourself and wouldn't be overpaying for inferior service, all while surrendering the quality control. It's your money and you can waste it however you want, but quit the bullshit about "knowing a thing or two about cars". If you did, you wouldn't be paying for "piece of mind" (it's "peace of mind" BTW), you'd be doing it yourself so that you knew for sure.

Also, there's no way you're doing your own work on that 2011 Audi A5.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

Is this pissing contest ever going to end? This kinda got away from the original purpose of the thread, the Shop Your Way app. Can we get back to that maybe?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> Is this pissing contest ever going to end? This kinda got away from the original purpose of the thread, the Shop Your Way app. Can we get back to that maybe?


Maybe


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Don't forget to change your blinker fluid!


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> Is this pissing contest ever going to end? This kinda got away from the original purpose of the thread, the Shop Your Way app. Can we get back to that maybe?


It makes me sad that he could be using his points to get something useful, like a dual temp bidet, instead of buying sailboat fuel.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> This statement is incompatible with this statement...
> 
> If YOU fixed them up, you'd be doing this work yourself and wouldn't be overpaying for inferior service, all while surrendering the quality control. It's your money and you can waste it however you want, but quit the bullshit about "knowing a thing or two about cars". If you did, you wouldn't be paying for "piece of mind" (it's "peace of mind" BTW), you'd be doing it yourself so that you knew for sure.
> 
> Also, there's no way you're doing your own work on that 2011 Audi A5.


 Never said I did my own work on the Audi. There's a Audi/VW specialist shop about 30 minutes from me........take it there for servicing.



dctcmn said:


> It makes me sad that he could be using his points to get something useful, like a dual temp bidet, instead of buying sailboat fuel.


 I think I'll keep using my points for oil changes.

If me using my points for whatever I want makes you mad then you have other serious issues my man.



SpongemanGreg said:


> Is this pissing contest ever going to end? This kinda got away from the original purpose of the thread, the Shop Your Way app. Can we get back to that maybe?


It's a good app........$2 in points for every ride you take. Also they partnered with fuel buddy.......every gallon earns you $0.30 in points. Not so bad.



Juggalo9er said:


> Glad you like wasting your money.... did the prius need a battery fluid flush......btw I was not being rude I was being honest waste of money


No......Prius needed a combination meter(changed myself), tires, passenger side fender and front struts.

Bought the car for $900 , drove if for 2 months and sold it for $2100 after putting about $400-$500 into it. Car wasn't for me........basic and boring but great on gas.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

streetkings01 said:


> If me using my points for whatever I want makes you mad then you have other serious issues my man.


Sad. Not mad. Sad for your bidet-less existence.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Sad. Not mad. Sad for your bidet-less existence.


Ignore list you go


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Nobody else purchased anything???


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Nobody else purchased anything???


I seen some things in there as far appliances go that I may use my points for in the future. The thing is.....some of the stuff they have available you can go on Amazon/ebay and get it for cheaper even if you use your points depending on how many you have.

That's why for me it's better to just use my points and get some free oil changes.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

streetkings01 said:


> Ignore list you go


TIME TO UPDATE THE LEADERBOARD ON "UP's MOST IGNORED"!

I think I've overtaken Cableguynoe for #3!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> TIME TO UPDATE THE LEADERBOARD ON "UP's MOST IGNORED"!
> 
> I think I've overtaken Cableguynoe for #3!


What are you talking about?

I'm slowly becoming one of this sites most loved members.

Too bad the dozens that have me on ignore can't see how much I've changed.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> What are you talking about?
> 
> I'm slowly becoming one of this sites most loved members.
> 
> Too bad the dozens that have me on ignore can't see how much I've changed.


Don't you try to take this away from me. I worked hard for this ignore. I ground it out for like 20 tedious posts. Just admit that I want it more than you do.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Don't you try to take this away from me. I worked hard for this ignore. I ground it out for like 20 tedious posts. Just admit that I want it more than you do.


On my ignore list you go


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

Ok so..... back to SYW. I tried to buy a gift card with it and they said you can’t do gift cards with it. I decided to get one of those die hard jump starter hand held things for $80 some dollars. Just walked out of Sears with it now as I type this post in the parking lot. The first one I’ll give to the wife, the next one is mine.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I bought a gas grill, was on sale plus $25 of my money. $100 off with Uber points.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> I bought a gas grill, was on sale plus $25 of my money. $100 off with Uber points.


Really nice.....when my points restart again, I'm going for the gas grill also.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

already have a grill, but I do need a cover for it. Anyone get their grill out yet since the weather got better??


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Snowed here last night. Hopefully spring is coming soon.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Started earning on 3/22, showing points expire on 5/31. That's not a long period...though plenty of time to earn the $100 for the quarter and spend it. I also earned another few sets of points totaling $.48, no idea where that's from unless it's Amazon.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Fauxknight said:


> Started earning on 3/22, showing points expire on 5/31. That's not a long period...though plenty of time to earn the $100 for the quarter and spend it. I also earned another few sets of points totaling $.48, no idea where that's from unless it's Amazon.


Kmart and a few other places are connected. I had other points too! $100 every three months isn't bad just don't let them expire. I also get $15 off my Verizon cell service a month through Uber. I hate Uber but this a little bonus for us.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

It fully works. I already had a account. 
I had enough credits on some purchases to get some tools. 
So far made 2 separate orders. Both delivered with free shipping as each item was over $25
Didn't know about the driver credits. 
Since joining my Uber account I have $40 to spend. 
Just saving up points as I want to get a rolling tool cart.


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm sold.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Finally put the grill together.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> Finally put the grill together.
> View attachment 223354


Sweet grill.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> Finally put the grill together.
> View attachment 223354


Enjoy it!


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm up to $73 in points. i'll have to go shopping soon.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

IERide said:


> I'm up to $73 in points. i'll have to go shopping soon.


If you can hit $100 before points expire, recommend you wait.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Why? Does something magic happen at $100?
I didnt bother to look because i’m a lazy Uber driver - how long before points expire?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

SpongemanGreg said:


> Ok so..... back to SYW. I tried to buy a gift card with it and they said you can't do gift cards with it. I decided to get one of those die hard jump starter hand held things for $80 some dollars. Just walked out of Sears with it now as I type this post in the parking lot. The first one I'll give to the wife, the next one is mine.


The gift cards are more for manufacturers spending with credit cards.... my haul to date
...1/4 inch ratchet set (junk)
Shop vac
Socket set for 02 sensor
Ratchet wrench set (junk)
Kids clothes

A thread on how to deactivated... featured
A thread on free money while driving, not featured

I'm getting an attention complex


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

You cap out at $100 from Uber every three months.


----------



## Nick Neuhart (Jan 12, 2017)

I use mine on oil changes at sears auto centers in my area. Haven't paid for an oil change for most of this year.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeez...OK....talked me into it...

Nice find... I'm in...

Rakos


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Can you purchase a gift card with your points (in-store)?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Hagong said:


> Can you purchase a gift card with your points (in-store)?


No


----------



## Leelyft (Nov 21, 2017)

I already spent about 150 dollars in pints first time my total was a hundred bucks walked out with items without paying a penny. Was skeptical at first but it’s torally legit


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

You also can't combine a "lease your way" with the points I found out.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

I combined my gas buddy card to my show your way account as well........earn $0.30 in points for each gallon of gas. It's linked to your checking account so it's basically like using your debit card. Only downside is you have to charge at the pump as credit instead of debit.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

streetkings01 said:


> I combined my gas buddy card to my show your way account as well........earn $0.30 in points for each gallon of gas. It's linked to your checking account so it's basically like using your debit card. Only downside is you have to charge at the pump as credit instead of debit.


How long before points expire on this deal? $0.30 is only for the first month, $0.15 after that which isn't as good for me as I have a credit card that gets 5% off on gas. Deducts right off the top of credit card statement. I'm going to do it for the month anyway, want to time it right with Uber points to get a mattress.


----------



## cougarman (Oct 18, 2016)

This program sucks now. My first points earnings was Feb. 5th and last points earned was March 23rd. Now they say I have to wait 3 months from the last day before I can earn anymore....How stupid is that.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

How dare they impose limits on something they're giving away!!!!!


----------



## cougarman (Oct 18, 2016)

SpongemanGreg said:


> How dare they impose limits on something they're giving away!!!!!


Im glad you agree....


----------



## dogmeat (Mar 12, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> If you can hit $100 before points expire, recommend you wait.


Yep. I screwed it up. Now I'm stuck/capped at $61.66.


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm still earning points due to linking my gas buddy account and getting oil changes done at Sears.


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

when i signed up last year they gave me $425..initially they said no but 2 weeks after they said my points are added. i was floored! you can use them at kmart too...i stock my junk fridge every 3 months and or get random household items


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I've earned the $2/ride up to $100 deal twice, and earned $129.75 with the $.50/gallon GasBuddy promo for the last 2 months. So $330 in SWY points in 5 months.. I'll take it.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Wanted to bump this thread up for all that do not know.
You also get 50% off oil changes at Sears and get points for doing so.


----------



## SpongemanGreg (Aug 19, 2017)

I think by the end of the month It starts counting again for me. Does it go by when you signed up, or your first ride?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Check your points and use them soon. I just started getting points.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

The points will glitch.... it's supposed to cap $100
I've been to $150 numerous times


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I was looking for this thread....thought it was locked.....Any new free swag from anyone?

Got a $100 gas grill and sold it for $80 cash

3 Playstation mics for me and kids

Some little smaller stuff


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

It's soon to be a dead horse. So beat it while you can. I only have $18 and hopefully they still accumulate until the bitter end.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Yep....there's one kmart and one sears outlet in my area left after the massive closures.....my sister got a $3,000 mattress at an outlet store before closing......she used her driving points and debit carded the rest. Think she got it for $1,500.

The stores are dwindling fast.....this list is current after the chapter 11 filing Monday.

https://www.businessinsider.com/sears-kmart-stores-closing-list-2018-10


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Yep....there's one kmart and one sears outlet in my area left after the massive closures.....my sister got a $3,000 mattress at an outlet store before closing......she used her driving points and debit carded the rest. Think she got it for $1,500.
> 
> The stores are dwindling fast.....this list is current after the chapter 11 filing Monday.
> 
> https://www.businessinsider.com/sears-kmart-stores-closing-list-2018-10


I cri eberytyme


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I have to give Sears and Uber credit on this one. I got my kids a foosball table for Christmas from Sears. It was $299.99 on sale for $128.99. Everything was 15% off, even sale items, bringing the total to 109.64. I used my $100.71 SYW money and $9.64 went on my debt card. I'd like to thank Sears for the great deal. I'd also like to thank uber for knowing uber wages alone are not enough to buy kids Christmas gifts.

Even though the sales associate said "you just need to put the legs on" when I asked how much assembly was required it came in a million pieces. It took me and my 11 year old daughter 4 hours to assemble but she learned a few things and we enjoyed building it.

After 3 days and many many games I was finally defeated by my own offspring but it wont happen again.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> I have to give Sears and Uber credit on this one. I got my kids a foosball table for Christmas from Sears. It was $299.99 on sale for $128.99. Everything was 15% off, even sale items, bringing the total to 109.64. I used my $100.71 SYW money and $9.64 went on my debt card. I'd like to thank Sears for the great deal. I'd also like to thank uber for knowing uber wages alone are not enough to buy kids Christmas gifts.
> 
> Even though the sales associate said "you just need to put the legs on" when I asked how much assembly was required it came in a million pieces. It took me and my 11 year old daughter 4 hours to assemble but she learned a few things and we enjoyed building it.
> 
> After 3 days and many many games I was finally defeated by my own offspring but it wont happen again.


You're welcome


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I have to give about 15 more rides to hit the $100 mark. I want to hit it and order soon, hard to know if they will stop taking shop your way points in the near future. 
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/12/28/sears-chairman-eddie-lampert-submits-bit-for-company.html


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> Check your points and use them soon. I just started getting points.


What's the latest update on this thing? I'm late to the party.

Maybe Sears will survive long enough for me to get something useful from SYW. There's a Sears store near my house.

No Kmarts here any more, though. Every time they closed a few, I bought lots of stuff, but there aren't any left here now. Same company, I know.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> What's the latest update on this thing? I'm late to the party.
> 
> Maybe Sears will survive long enough for me to get something useful from SYW. There's a Sears store near my house.
> 
> No Kmarts here any more, though. Every time they closed a few, I bought lots of stuff, but there aren't any left here now. Same company, I know.


There are more companies than just sears


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> There are more companies than just sears


That's great to know. Any great examples?

Yes, I know I'm being lazy.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> What's the latest update on this thing? I'm late to the party.
> 
> Maybe Sears will survive long enough for me to get something useful from SYW. There's a Sears store near my house.


A bankruptcy judge will determine Sears' fate shortly.
If Eddie Lambert buys it, the company survives and he kind of gets a big fat strange payoff.
If another entity buys it, there is the possibility Sears will be liquidated.



Juggalo9er said:


> There are more companies than just sears





Christinebitg said:


> That's great to know. Any great examples?


Lands End - which Sears sold off - is the only one I know of.
And mygofer, whatever that is


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Lands End - which Sears sold off


Oh, I missed that they'd sold them. Thanks. I figured it was just a matter of time.

I'm not sure whether Lambert will have to honor the obligations if he buys it out of bankruptcy. But I suspect he would, because it would be a good marketing move.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm not taking any chances. I'm going to use my last $100 before Sears BK. Overall, it was a good deal while it lasted. I ended up with a 1150w microwave, awesome pots/pans set, several sets of kitchen glassware, kickass blender to mix drinks, garden hose and misc yard stuff, screwdriver set, throw pillows and misc clothes.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> I'm not sure whether Lambert will have to honor the obligations if he buys it out of bankruptcy. But I suspect he would, because it would be a good marketing move.


FWIW the deadline for bids was Friday.
here's a good snapshot of the situation from Reuters:
https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN1OR1NM

You've gotta wonder what Sears actually gets since it gives away so much merchandise through the Shop Your Way program... is it a misguided loss leader or really a Big Data system disguised as a points loyalty program?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

This was good while it lasted...


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I just used up all my points before Christmas, wanted to make sure I got use out of every crumb Uber has thrown me.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

jgiun1 said:


> Yep....there's one kmart and one sears outlet in my area left after the massive closures.....my sister got a $3,000 mattress at an
> The stores are dwindling fast.....this list is current after the chapter 11 filing


So... shop at Sears.com or Kmart.com
They have free shipping and it's integrated with the shop your way program

(Don't know if they'd ship an appliance though)


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I'm WAAAAAY late for this.

What is it and where do I see what I qualify for?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm signed up.
> It shows I have about $120.
> 
> Haven't tried to redeem yet, so can't confirm that it really works. Only that it really says you're making money.


They expire, like quarterly, they work well. Load up on Craftsmen tools. I had a whole bag for presents and one of my paxholes stole the bag, can't figure out who it was. Probably a walmart pickup on a surge.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

New2This said:


> I'm WAAAAAY late for this.
> 
> What is it and where do I see what I qualify for?


Dude you've missed on on hundreds on dollars

Download the app. Link to Uber. 
Money accumulates on its own


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

If you have a gas buddy card, link it to ShopYourWay. Everytime I fill up gas with my Gas Buddy card, they credit $3 - $5 to my SYW acccount. $6 - $10 per week adds up.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Dude you've missed on on hundreds on dollars
> 
> Download the app. Link to Uber.
> Money accumulates on its own


Driver or rider account?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

New2This said:


> Driver or rider account?


Driver


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

New2This said:


> Driver or rider account?


Both


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

It's coming to an end soon
Spent my last $100 today 


Get rid of them asap


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mine just reset....$14.00 so far this quarter....im getting tools this round


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

jgiun1 said:


> Mine just reset....$14.00 so far this quarter....im getting tools this round


Just take them out of your trunk. I had an unknown paxhole steal $100 worth of christmas tools out of my trunk. Why I now have a dash cam


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Just take them out of your trunk. I had an unknown paxhole steal $100 worth of christmas tools out of my trunk. Why I now have a dash cam


Just curious... how would a dashcam have stopped someone from stealing tools from the trunk of your car. :beaver:


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I should Max out tomorrow with points for the quarter. I will order something and hopefully pickup before the stores close. I got about $40 left in unspent points. Hopefully they will keep going between this and $15 off my Verizon bill a month makes it worth ubering on a very limited bases. Kmart is very convenient for me, can order and pickup when ready, always driving by.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> I should Max out tomorrow with points for the quarter. I will order something and hopefully pickup before the stores close. I got about $40 left in unspent points. Hopefully they will keep going between this and $15 off my Verizon bill a month makes it worth ubering on a very limited bases. Kmart is very convenient for me, can order and pickup when ready, always driving by.


Have you searched for better discounts

Veterans discount is a good one


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Juggalo9er said:


> Have you searched for better discounts
> 
> Veterans discount is a good one


I'm not a vet.. thanks for your service if you were


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Roadmasta said:


> I'm not a vet.. thanks for your service if you were


 I was in the Untied status armie
That's how commo rolls lol


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> It's coming to an end soon
> Get rid of them asap


Sears being in penny stock range doesn't mean much in the context of whether the company is solvent. It fell to that state because of the bankruptcy protection, although it was from a short drop from about $2 a share....
J.C. Penney is equally screwed.

The bankruptcy judge is the bellwether decider on whether Lampert can try to salvage the company. Watch the judge, know whether the points become useless.



dryverjohn said:


> Just take them out of your trunk. I had an unknown paxhole steal $100 worth of christmas tools out of my trunk. Why I now have a dash cam


 My practice is to empty the car of any valuables before driving around with strangers. If I go shopping while out, etc., I drop the goods at home.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Just purchased a jacket cost after points. 

28 cents.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> Just curious... how would a dashcam have stopped someone from stealing tools from the trunk of your car. :beaver:


Hatchback, I could have seen who walked off with the sears bag.

Last quarters haul of tools, already up to $34 since NYE. Buying more tools as soon as I hit $100. Race against BK, usually point programs go first in insolvency. I buy the super clearance stuff and stack with Sears text message discounts. It was extra 15% off on tools before Xmas.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Mine just reset....$14.00 so far this quarter....im getting tools this round


I bought the 1/4 drive torx set last quarter... the price is right


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Didn't like the jacket $36, picked up exchanged for a pair of Levi's. Didn't have to pay the difference. Cashier didn't know why, didn't argue just left with $39.99 Levi's.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/08/cha...another-chance-to-save-sears-sources-say.html

Sears still alive for now.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Yay for continued ShopYourWay freebies. The latest round of stuff, a 4 drawer chest for the garage, glass storage containers, a mini muffin pan and a heavy duty cookie sheet are all scheduled for delivery today.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Wish I knew about this when I first started. Oh well better late than never. I linked my account Jan 2nd, now what can I buy with the weekends hull? I'm thinking I will start Christmas shopping way early this year. LOL


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I just seen they lowered me to two dollars per trip and capped it at hundred per quarter. I had two people sign up before new quarter and they said they are getting two cents a trip.

I cashed out my $98 tonight and got 2 Playstation controllers for $1.87 shipping free......im getting it now before they are done for good and collapse.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

And the good news is, it looks like Sears will survive, at least this time.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> And the good news is, it looks like Sears will survive, at least this time.


They close at n it's 11:59:58


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I went and bought some Jeans on sale, received an extra $10 and then a $5 Coupon good for today. The jeans were on sale and I used points to buy them, can't seem to spend all the points, they keep giving me more.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> I went and bought some Jeans on sale, received an extra $10 and then a $5 Coupon good for today. The jeans were on sale and I used points to buy them, can't seem to spend all the points, they keep giving me more.


Buy some stuff and sell it....you can make 80~90% back on PlayStation stuff like controllers on letgo and offer up


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I will put up some of my unopened Craftsmen sets and see how it goes. I just bought a lifetime collection of tools from some guy for $60. They were his dads, separated all the junk, Chinese made, sold those for $20. The remaining has wrenches that are worth up to $40 each and are solid Made in USA or Japan quality from WWII and Depression era. Driving is not paying the bills, so need to get creative.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> I will put up some of my unopened Craftsmen sets and see how it goes. I just bought a lifetime collection of tools from some guy for $60. They were his dads, separated all the junk, Chinese made, sold those for $20. The remaining has wrenches that are worth up to $40 each and are solid Made in USA or Japan quality from WWII and Depression era. Driving is not paying the bills, so need to get creative.


What brand?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Still sorting and cleaning in vinegar. Here is a partial list
Snap on 14mm wrench
Pluto spark plug socket 
Old Blackhawk USA made sockets
Old Stanley wrenches and sockets 
Nasa combination wrench
Plvmb(plomb) open end wrench
Mac Tools socket 
Goodrich ratchet 
S-k wrenches and screw driver
Ntk wrench 
Fuller made in Japan ktc wrenches
Renault wrench made in France 
Tons of drill bits pliers vice gribs tote bag cheap grinder and plug in large black and decker cheap drill. Also some popular mechanics wrenches and some other specialty wrenches


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Anyone notice the change last month? For me it went from $2 per ride up to $100 per quarter. To now it is $1 per ride up to $20 a month, looks like no more "big ticket" items. From $400 a year to $240 and a greater likelihood of having points expired as I wont be as motivated to drive to Sears for a free $20 item, but I drop people off around there enough I should be able to spend all my points.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

If you save up to $60 you can get free shipping over $59. Something to consider.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Roadmasta said:


> If you save up to $60 you can get free shipping over $59. Something to consider.


I think the points expire before 3 months


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

You can cash out early in the third month, after your 20 trips. I just started to get points doesn't show expire date yet.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I've been getting free shipping at $35, unless they changed that recently.

Was definitely making out like a bandit under the old $100/quarter numbers. The new $20/month does stack, just have to watch expiration. Looks like my April points expire at the end of May, so two months at a time.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Was better, still free money. I also save $15 on my Verizon cell phone service.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

No more free shipping on any shop your way online orders. Buy online, ship to store, go once a month and pickup your 
trinkets, tools for me. Anyone need a razor blade knife, screwdrivers, pry bars, socket sets, whatever is on clearance, hit me up


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> There Are other partners


I'm a partner.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

I know this is an older thread, but was wondering if you guys are still into this, and how its going...


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Bbonez said:


> Anyone notice the change last month? For me it went from $2 per ride up to $100 per quarter. To now it is $1 per ride up to $20 a month, looks like no more "big ticket" items. From $400 a year to $240 and a greater likelihood of having points expired as I wont be as motivated to drive to Sears for a free $20 item, but I drop people off around there enough I should be able to spend all my points.


The Sears in my town closed, so it's just Kmart now. I use the points for household items like laundry detergent, etc.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I still use it. It’s a bummer they dropped the rewards amount. I just used my points to buy a pair of shoes. After shipping I paid $11 for a pair of $50 Sketchers. 

Still a decent deal. I use it for stuff I want but hate to buy at full price.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Waiting for my last $6 to post this month and I will go get a new garden hose for free. Mine had a serious blow out last week and needs replaced.

Keep in mind now the points expire at the end of the second month now.

April points expire May 31
May points expire June 30
and so on.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Waiting for my last $6 to post this month and I will go get a new garden hose for free. Mine had a serious blow out last week and needs replaced.
> 
> Keep in mind now the points expire at the end of the second month now.
> 
> ...


Does this mean the most we can accrue is $40?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

OldBay said:


> Does this mean the most we can accrue is $40?


Yes, at least from Uber. Kind of sucks compared to the old program, but still better than nothing. At least I still have a Kmart near me to take advantage of free ship to store.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Yes, at least from Uber. Kind of sucks compared to the old program, but still better than nothing. At least I still have a Kmart near me to take advantage of free ship to store.


Well.. $40 off a small order every two months is not bad.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I think the only easy way now is to get a gas buddy card....there's no limits and I'm using gas for driving paxholes anyway.

I bought my son a basketball and soccer ball and used the points and basically ended the three month term. But my gas buddy card keeps adding to it daily....up to $32 bucks again currently.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

jgiun1 said:


> I think the only easy way now is to get a gas buddy card....there's no limits and I'm using gas for driving paxholes anyway.
> 
> I bought my son a basketball and soccer ball and used the points and basically ended the three month term. But my gas buddy card keeps adding to it daily....up to $32 bucks again currently.


Gas buddy asks for your bank userID/password, how can that be safe?


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm signed up.
> It shows I have about $120.
> 
> Haven't tried to redeem yet, so can't confirm that it really works. Only that it really says you're making money.


It works. I got an instapot, a keurig a drain disposal and shoes. It works


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

My points expire in July. I can bank $60 triggering free shipping at $59.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I ordered this 119 little tool set...it's pretty nice and tools are nicely made and strong. Just got it yesterday and used it twice already... Yes.....for FREE!!!

I used my ubering points for a soccer and basketball for my son....these points for free tools came from Gasbuddy points. Currently back up to $3.00


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> I know this is an older thread, but was wondering if you guys are still into this, and how its going...


It's went down substantial but it still works


----------



## streetkings01 (Sep 28, 2017)

Most of my points come from GasBuddy as well. I use my points for free oil changes........I own 3 cars so it works out.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but points can be used to buy Sears gift cards. One could buy multiple Sears gift cards and combine them to buy a larger product, an appliance, television, etc.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

OldBay said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but points can be used to buy Sears gift cards. One could buy multiple Sears gift cards and combine them to buy a larger product, an appliance, television, etc.


I believe this used to work


----------

